# Uber expanding to Launceston and Devonport in northern Tasmania



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See http://www.examiner.com.au/story/5276733/uber-set-to-ride-into-northern-tasmania/.

Third paragraph:

The company will send emails to people across Tasmania who have indicated they would like to drive with the Uber app, as well as existing drivers in Hobart.


----------

